Re-Ask HN: When was J2ME apps Golden Rush? Success stories? - zerr
======
kehers
This should be 2006-13. Java and Symbian phones were really popular then,
especially in developing countries. I had a relatively successful J2ME Twitter
app called Twhii. It launched just months before Snaptu closed. It was totally
free so I wasn't making money from it but it was widely used in many
countries.

